# For all you TBF/TBM fans



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey,all.
Since a few of you seem to like this series I thought I'd continue with this installment on the Avenger. This one is a TBM version. Sorry about the quality of the bomb bay section shots. Couldn't get the right light for the life of me... As before with bonus pixs at the end.


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 8, 2018)

Hey,all.
Since a few of you seem to like this series I thought I'd continue with this installment on the Avenger. This one is a TBM version. Sorry about the quality of the bomb bay section shots. Couldn't get the right light for the life of me... As before with bonus pixs at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks all. Everyone keep walking by the FW lift for some reason. Guess they didn't appreciate the historical aspect of it...


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 14, 2018)

Great I'll need these!


----------

